# Hickory Log Creek Reservoir Pot Tournament



## jbenson4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hickory Log Creek Reservoir Pot Tournament
This is an open event 
Saturday October 5th 2013 
Entry fee is $20 per boat or two man team 
Big fish side pot is $5 dollars 
Arrive at the gate between 6:00am-6:45am to pay for event fees 
The gate opens at 7:00am 
Fishing hours are from 7:30am-3:30pm 
Blast off will be at 7:30am or once all paid boats are in the water.
Weight in will be adjusted based off the blast off time. We will be fishing 8hours 
Rules of the event 
1.	All Georgia fishing and boating regulations will be followed at all times
2.	*Only electric motors will be allowed (No gas motors allowed )
3.	All boats must be equipped with means to properly sustain a "limit" of fish. Aerated coolers of adequate size are permitted
4.	All teams must check in and out at stated times to compete in events. Any boat late for weigh-in will or blastoff will be penalized .5lbs/minute late. All disputes will be decided by the Event Director and are final
5.	Live wells & coolers will be checked, before the event begins
6.	Artificial baits only
7.	There is a five (5) fish limit with a 12 inch minimum size limit per team. Fish will be measured with Golden Rule; mouth and tail closed. Short fish penalty will be .5 lb and will be deducted from total weight and short fish will not be weighed.  All decisions by the Event Director are final.
8.	Be respectful to the other anglers don’t cut off any other teams stay at least 2 casting distances away from the other team when possible. If there is a dispute between teams the event director will judge on the matter and the decision made is final. 
9.	If rules are broken the offending team is subjected to disqualification from the event at he event directors discretion.
To register for this event call or email Jesse Benson At 770-605-1425 or Jesse.benson29@yahoo.com. You can also register on the GON thread. Registration cut off for the event is the day of the event October 5th at 7:00am. 
Payout is 100% and payout places are determined by the total number of boats at the event.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 20, 2013)

So its ok to just show up if your going to fish it? I am pretty sure I will be there.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 23, 2013)

yes that is ok just keep checking the post for event details and or posible cancellation of the event. whis is not likley but possible


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 23, 2013)

My partner and I should be there


----------



## adaboy (Sep 24, 2013)

My partner and I should be there.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 24, 2013)

awesome sounds good see yall there


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 25, 2013)

i will be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## mrbass1000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Myself and partner will be there.


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds great should be a fair turnout


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Oct 5, 2013)

What did it take to
Win?


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 7, 2013)

2.55 one the event with a 1.65 big fish. Everyone caught a lot of fish but no one was able to catch any quality at all


----------

